# stone inlay rings



## btboone (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's some new rings I did today.  They are reconstituted stone just like TruStone.  I'm pleased with the way they turned out.  I have a couple more that I still need to finish.  It looks like I might need to get more types from the manufacturer!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome rings,Bruce.[8D]
I really like the green/blue veining one.
This concept would of course look way cool
in one of your special pens,too.


----------



## btboone (Jul 19, 2007)

I was thinking just that as I was sawing the blocks into slabs on the bandsaw.  Some of these would make awesome pens.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 19, 2007)

Bruce
Nice rings, your work is top notch.
It would be a great idea, Pen and Ring from same material.  By the way what is the name of the tan one.


----------



## btboone (Jul 19, 2007)

The tan one is called Leopard Skin Jasper.  Here's a link: http://www.rtresearch.net/blockpage3.htm
They have 3 pages of choices!


----------



## Milpaul (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like the same selection as Craft Supplies. Do you know how the price compares with C.S. - approx. how many pen blanks per pound?


----------



## btboone (Jul 19, 2007)

The pieces come in big blocks, which is what I needed.  They are around 2.5" x 3" x 8" or so, but they vary a bit from there.  They sell it by the pound, at I believe $15 per pound.  One piece might be 3 to 5 pounds.  One piece might be around $75, but you could get around 12 blanks (or more if you can get extra halves out of the drop).


----------



## broitblat (Jul 20, 2007)

Bruce,  Your turn out great stuff as usual!

  -Barry


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 20, 2007)

They look great Bruce.

Mike


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice, Bruce!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think I'll show that picture to my wife.  Beautiful work, Bruce.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 20, 2007)

You do excellent work/art my friend. A true craftsman......Perry


----------



## btboone (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Gerry, maybe she needs to see the pink coral or the turquoise then. []


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 20, 2007)

Gerry you have just saved yourself some money-- SWMBO just walked by one night and saw Bruse's rings---and now she owns one. []
Just pray your wife doesn't find his web site either.


----------



## micah (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are just awesome Bruce! Always impressed with your work!


----------

